# Nikon D600 vs Canon 5D Mark-ii  Which one to buy?



## sood1992 (Sep 13, 2012)

The next big question is, where one should go for a canon 5d mk2 or a  nikon D600. Both have almost similar price tags, but the Nikon D600 is  packed with more features. 

Read more here : Nikon D600 vs Canon 5D Mark-ii  Which one to buy?

Which one would you buy?


----------



## mjhoward (Sep 13, 2012)

D600 without question.


----------



## bhop (Sep 13, 2012)

Well.. I don't shoot with Canon lenses or anything, so the choice is pretty simple. D700.


----------



## ceejtank (Sep 13, 2012)

Comparing brand new camera.. to a camera thats a few years old...


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 13, 2012)

bhop said:
			
		

> Well.. I don't shoot with Canon lenses or anything, so the choice is pretty simple. D700.



Funny u said 700. I was just talking with a body, I said the same- given choice of 600, 700, 800.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 13, 2012)

Hmmmm, a BRAND-NEW Nikon, announced just yesterday, versus a four year-old Canon 5D-II...

*Positive features of Canon 5D MARK -II*
1) Better shutter speed (1/8000 vs 1/4000)
2) Larger view finder (0.17x)
*Positive features of Nikon D600*
1) More focus points
2) In built HDR function
3) Larger screen
4) Shoots faster
5) Built-in flash
6) More cross-type focus points
The Nikon is what the article you referenced is saying is, "their suggestion" between the two cameras. Brand new versus already obsoleted by a higher-spec'd,newer model? For basically the same price point. And the first of the Canon's TWO (just two???) advantages, the "Better shutter speed" of 1/8000 versus the Nikon's top speed of 1/4000...wow, that's amazingly unimportant. I seldom, as in hardly ever, need more than 1/2500 second. Very,very,very infrequently will 1/4000 ever come off as being "too slow" of a max speed!

And, the dumbest thing??? THe Nikon has color-aware light metering for flash and ambient light....the 5D-II is color blind and dumb. COlor un-aware ambient and flash metering. If you want a high-end run-n-gun d-slr, the 5D-II is NOT for you; it is designed for a shooter who KNOWS HOW TO WORK A SIMPLE camera....it is very,very old-school and low-tech. *The 5D series* has always been for *"serious" shooters*; the D600 is a prosumer/hobbyist/MWAC/GWAC/rich casual user's high-end camera.


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Sep 14, 2012)

1/4000 was deal breaker for me. If your shooting with a zoom it's no problem, but I spend most of the time at F1.4


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 14, 2012)

F1.4 is so yesterday man. You should try F1.2. You have NO IDEA what you've been missing!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2012)

F/1.2???? Go film bro, and go f/1.1!!!!   Voigtlander 50/1.1 Nokton


----------



## gsgary (Sep 14, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> F/1.2???? Go film bro, and go f/1.1!!!!   Voigtlander 50/1.1 Nokton



Getting it , already have Nokton 40 and Ultron 28 but if i could afford it i would be getting Noctilux F0.95


----------



## gsgary (Sep 14, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> F/1.2???? Go film bro, and go f/1.1!!!!   Voigtlander 50/1.1 Nokton



You were calling Cosina the other day


----------



## gsgary (Sep 14, 2012)

RhysPhotograph.me said:
			
		

> 1/4000 was deal breaker for me. If your shooting with a zoom it's no problem, but I spend most of the time at F1.4



I never even considered 1/1000 when i bought my Leica, if you know what you are doing you can get round it


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Sep 14, 2012)

gsgary said:


> RhysPhotograph.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who want's to 'get around stuff'?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly gary. I own some Voigtlander stuff...it's priced fairly for what it actually "is"...but the stuff they make with the Zeiss nameplates on the front costs 3x more...same Japanese-made stuff, made by a traditionally middle-of-the-road lens maker, being sold as "Voigtlander"...yet another old, dead brand name, Voigtlander, BOUGHT UP and resurrected to make people think it's "Gerrrrrrr-man". Branding. And shooting at f/1.2, and f/1.1...yeahhhhh, riiiiight. Crock.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 14, 2012)

gsgary said:


> RhysPhotograph.me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1/1000...what is the X-synch speed on Leica M gear??? I know it's absolutely fricking PATHETIC...is it still stuck at 1/50th second?


----------



## gsgary (Sep 14, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> 1/1000...what is the X-synch speed on Leica M gear??? I know it's absolutely fricking PATHETIC...is it still stuck at 1/50th second?



Yes but that is not a problem because i will never use flash with it and it is the best camera i have owned, i just get the C330 and it will sinc at every speed


----------



## sovietdoc (Sep 14, 2012)

molested_cow said:


> F1.4 is so yesterday man. You should try F1.2. You have NO IDEA what you've been missing!



f/1.2 is so yesterday.

f/0.95 is where it's at.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 14, 2012)

Spec wars are so yesterday.





Make Prints, Not War!


----------



## kosteger (Feb 7, 2013)

RhysPhotograph.me said:


> 1/4000 was deal breaker for me. If your shooting with a zoom it's no problem, but I spend most of the time at F1.4



try a neutral density filter!  
Amazon.com: Hoya 58mm HMC ND8 Multi-Coated Neutral Density Filter: Camera & Photo


----------



## RhysPhotograph.me (Feb 22, 2013)

kosteger said:


> RhysPhotograph.me said:
> 
> 
> > 1/4000 was deal breaker for me. If your shooting with a zoom it's no problem, but I spend most of the time at F1.4
> ...



Lenses have different filter sizes. Sometimes I'm shooting indoors, then outdoors, then indoors, then outdoors, then indoors. Too much complication & wasted time, so went with some D800E's. Also the focus points are not spaced well enough on the D600 for me.


----------

